# Having sound issues.



## Cobe (Jun 8, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place for this, so let me know if i'm wrong.

I use Spotify to play my Music, and when i try to play local files(songs imported from my laptop), i get a message popping up that says "There is a problem with the sound decoder. Spotify can't play music". I wasn't sure if that was just a problem with Spotify so i ignored it. Then i realised later on that when i played videos on Youtube(using Firefox) there was no sound. They were turned right up, my laptop sound was turned right up and i have my laptop plugged into my Hi Fi and that was turned right up. There doesn't seem to be any sound coming from Firefox at all.

I get sound from everything else, iTunes, MSN, streamed songs on Spotify, just not Local Files on Spotify or anything on Firefox.

I've searched for solutions, but all i get is "Download this" or "Turn Firefox up in Mixer" but the downloads haven't worked and Firefox doesn't appear in my Window Volume Mixer.

I'm not sure if the two are connected or not. All i would like to know is if anybody knows of a way i could fix this?

Thanks in advance =)


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 8, 2011)

If you have windows try to download and install this: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=31017ed3-166a-4c75-b90c-a6cef9b414c4


----------



## Cobe (Jun 9, 2011)

This right, or do i need to do something else?


PC Wizard 2010 Version 1.94
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Owner: Microsoft
Organisation: Microsoft
User: Jack
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition 6.01.7601 Service Pack 1
Report Date: Thursday 09 June 2011 at 17:40

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< System Summary >>>
  > Platform : Intel Calpella
  > Mainboard : SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD. R530/R730/R540
  > Chipset : Intel HM55
  > Processor : Intel Celeron T3300 @ 933 MHz
  > Physical Memory : 4096 MB (2 x 2048 DDR3-SDRAM )
  > Video Card : Intel(R) HD Graphics
  > Hard Disk : Hitachi (500 GB)
  > DVD-Rom Drive : TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633J
  > Monitor Type : N173O6-L02  - 18 inches
  > Network Card :  AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCIe)
  > Network Card : MV88SE614x PCIe to SATA2 controller Yukon 88E8040 PCIe Fast Ethernet Controller
  > Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition 6.01.7601 Service Pack 1 (x64)
  > DirectX : Version 11.00
  > Windows Performance Index : 4.5 on 7.9

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 10, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> If you have windows try to download and install this: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=31017ed3-166a-4c75-b90c-a6cef9b414c4



I accidentally deleted the rest of this post, but please download and install.


----------



## Cobe (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't after it scans it says the downloads are not applicable or something like that.


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok try downloading this then: http://www.free-codecs.com/download_soft.php?d=3809&s=19

Install and restart


----------



## Cobe (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmm.. It's working now, didn't even do anything different.

Thanks for your help anyway!


----------

